# Arthroscopic knee surgery Help!!



## Bella Cullen (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,  

Operation 
1. RT knee arthroscopy partial medial and lateral meniscectomies. 29880
2. Trephination of posterior horn medial meniscal tear w/ parameniscal cyst debridement.  ??? 
3. Ganglion cyst excision  ???
4. patellar chondroplasty G0289
5. medial femoral condyle chondroplasty. Not billable.

Not sure of what codes, if any, to use for #2,3. 

For that part of the procedure it reads: An 18-gauge spinal needle was then used to perform a trephination procedure of the posterior horn near the root to decompress the parameniscal cyst noted on MRI. At that point, the chondrotome was switched to the notch and limited synovectomy performed for visualization. a bleb over the top of the ACL near the roof was then opened an allowed to decompress into the joint. An 18 gauge needle was then used to trephinate the ACL taking care not to go too far posteriorly. The substance of the ACL was not violated an the fibers remained inntact. This was all that was done since the cyst did permeate the substance of the ligament. 

Any suggestions??? 
Thanks, 
Melissa


----------



## mbort (Jul 23, 2009)

unlisted code unfortunately


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

